# [TIP] gcc : libstdc++.la .. No such file or directory

## kernelsensei

Je poste ce tip car le probleme vient de me tomber sur la figure a l'instant !

Apres une mise a jour de GCC il arrive que l'on tombe sur un message du style :

```
grep: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory
```

et la on se rend compte que gcc 3.4.0 n'est plus installé et qu'a la place on a un gcc 3.4.1 ... Alors pourquoi ce cong il va chercher dans 3.4.0 ?

Ben il arrive que le chemin des bibliotheques gcc soit ecrit en dur dans d'autres bibliotheques ... mais, ya la solution !

```
fix_libtool_files.sh
```

dans notre cas on l'utilise comme cela :

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.0
```

ou encore si l'architecture cherchée n'est pas la bonne :

```
fix_libtool_files.sh <ancienne version>  --oldarch <architecture cherchée>
```

enjoy  :Very Happy: 

Note: je me suis permis de poster ce tip car j'ai un peu rammé pour trouver la soluce; il fut un temps je faisais des liens barbares genre 3.4.0 -> 3.4.1 ! Mais dernierement j'avais entendu parler d'un script pour regler ce probleme, mais j'avais oublié le nom  :Very Happy: , voila, maintenant il est en dur dans ce forum   :Wink: 

----------

## GNUTortue

Merci ! Perso mon problème c'est que je voullait retourner à un GCC 3.3.4 pour l'utiliser en distcc avec Knoppix et j'avait justement ce problème !

----------

## Talosectos

Décidément, ton expérience nous est fort précieuse   :Very Happy:  .

Merci pour ce tip.

----------

## Possum

'Tain, ça fait des jours que je cherche à comprendre pkoi ça déconne.. et que je faisais des lien symbos façon gruik  :Smile:  Merci à toi !

----------

## zdra

En fait c'est un bug gentoo ? ou c'est normal ? Un truc pareil ça devrait etre fait automatiquement dans l'ebuild non ?

----------

## Possum

Si je savais !

En plus, j'ai parlé trop vite, ça a pas résolu mon prob.. Merdouille... Vu que c'est kdelibs qui me fait ça, ça me fait chier de poireauter des plombes vu qu'il se plante en fin de compil...

Enfin, wait and see...

----------

## zdra

Pour moi l'astuce ne marche plus depuis que je suis passé à gcc-3.4.3.20050110. Peut-etre que je donne pas la bonne version pour le fix, mais j'ai tout essayé et rien ne marche  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

/etc/env.d/05gcc peut aussi etre a l'origine du probleme .. il me semble !

apres ton update de gcc, t'as fais un gcc-config pour voir ?

----------

## Possum

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> /etc/env.d/05gcc peut aussi etre a l'origine du probleme .. il me semble !
> 
> apres ton update de gcc, t'as fais un gcc-config pour voir ?

 

Pas de problèmes pour moi, je n'ai qu'une seule version de gcc installée, la 3.3.5, et les paths sont bien les bons.

J'avais de toute façon fait un gcc-config au cas où. 

J'avais eu ce problème déjà juste après ma reinstall en 2004.3, où certains progs cherchaient la libstdc++.la dans /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/ au lieu de la chercher dans i686-pc-linux-gnu/

Pour résoudre ce problème, ne comprenant pas ce qui se passait, et vu que j'avais pas de connex pour venir chercher sur le forum et apprendre l'existence de fix_libtool_files.sh, j'avais fait un lien symbo à la goret et ça avait marché. Enfin, je trouvais pas ça très propre quand même  :Smile: 

Et là, même avec le script, ça n'a pas l'air de changer grand chose... kdelibs cherche toujours la libstdc++.la dans /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4 !

Bug gentoo, erreur dans mon install ? (Ça me paraîtrait bizarre, ça fait quand même 2 ans que je suis sous Gentoo, et c'est la première fois que j'ai ce problème)

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as fais une recherche sur bugs.gentoo.org ?

la derniere fois que j'ai vu une erreur de ce type (mauvaise ARCH) fallait recompiler libsdl ...

tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir en regardant quelle lib renvoie au mauvais endroit pendant la compil, generalement les dernieres lignes avant l'erreur !

----------

## Possum

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> t'as fais une recherche sur bugs.gentoo.org ?

 

Après une petite recherche, j'avoue humblement que je n'y avait pas pensé, je tombe sur ça: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77573

Donc, après avoir tapoté egrep -l 3.3.[0-4] *.la | while read a; do qpkg -I -f /usr/lib/$a ; done | sort -u ça me renvoie ça: 

```
app-cdr/k3b *

app-text/aspell *

dev-cpp/gconfmm *

dev-cpp/gtkmm *

dev-cpp/libglademm *

dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm *

dev-cpp/libgnomemm *

dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm *

dev-libs/gmp *

dev-libs/libsigc++ *

media-gfx/imagemagick *

media-libs/id3lib *

media-libs/taglib *

media-libs/tunepimp *

media-video/avifile *

media-video/mjpegtools *

```

Si je comprends bien, faudrait que je recompile tout ça pour résoudre ce problème à la con. Cependant, recompiler k3b, soit, mais j'ai un upgrade, donc il va falloir qu'il recompile kdelibs, et je risque donc de me retrouver planté au bout d'une heure de compil.

Je commence à me demander si il faudrait pas que je fasse un emerge -uDe world histoire dt tout avoir nickel. Enfin, ça c'est quand même quelques heures de compilations.. Et ma chêre et tendre et assez allergique au bruit d'Airbus A380 au décollage que produit ma machine  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

J'ai en effet qqch de peut-etre mauvais dans mon /etc/env.d/05gcc

```

LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3:/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4"

```

je vires simplement la partie qui parle de 3.3.4 ? sachant que j'ai fais un gcc-config pour mettre 3.4.3  :Wink: 

Cela dit je vois un downgrade de gcc qui vient d'arriver, c'est peu-etre pour résoudre le probleme  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

de mieux en mieux, mes programmes ne compilent plus:

```

zdra@gentoo:~$ cat test.cpp

#include <vector>

#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

int main()

{

  vector<int> v;

  v.push_back(2);

  cout << v[0] << endl;

}

zdra@gentoo:~$ g++ test.cpp -o test

zdra@gentoo:~$ ./test

./test: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

zdra@gentoo:~$

```

Commence à bien m'énerver ce bug !!!

[edit2] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=80434 --> apparement c'est le bordel lol  :Sad: 

[edit3] bon pour la 2eme fois aujourd'hui la version de gcc change apres un emerge sync... j'espere que cette fois ça va corriger le probleme... ça compile...

[edit4] voila la version actuel de gcc résoud le probleme. Je dois encore tester pour voir si ça résoud aussi le probleme de libstdc++.la qu'il trouve pas pour compiler media-libs/faad2, mais je ferai ça demain  :Wink: 

[EDIT5] ça marche toujours pas, et ça commence à bien m'énerver, j'ai plein de paquets qui compilent pas  :Sad: 

[edit6] j'ai réglé le probleme avec un lien symbolique entre /usr/lib/gcc et /usr/lib/gcc-lib bourin mais tanpis  :Smile: 

----------

## Possum

Perso, j'ai fait un lien symbo avec:

possum@opossum gcc-lib $ ll

total 4,0K

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root   18 fév  3 12:28 i386-pc-linux-gnu -> i686-pc-linux-gnu/

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4,0K fév  1 16:06 i686-pc-linux-gnu

et

possum@opossum i686-pc-linux-gnu $ ll

total 4,0K

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root    6 fév  1 16:06 3.3.4 -> 3.3.5/

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4,0K jan 18 13:09 3.3.5

Bourrin ausi, et ça marche  :Smile: 

Là, je suis à peu près sûr qu'il retrouve ses petits   :Razz: 

----------

## zdra

[OFF] tu t'es amusé à ajouter des balises de couleur ? ou t'as un truc pour le faire automatiquement ????

----------

## Possum

[off] Je me suis amusé, j'avais que ça à faire quand j'ai rédigé le message  :Smile: 

Comme ça, ça met un peu de gaieté dans ce monde de gorets  :Razz: 

----------

## zdra

[OFF]zut j'aurais aimé que tu dises que t'as un script ....

----------

## Trevoke

Je pense qu'on peut de-sticky... Ce "tip" pour ainsi dire apparait a la fin de chaque emerge de gcc.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je pense qu'on peut de-sticky... Ce "tip" pour ainsi dire apparait a la fin de chaque emerge de gcc.

 

j'en ai deja parle a dioxmat, mais toujours pas de reponse !

OFF : Ils ont de nouveau change la taille de la zone de saisie de texte ou bien c'est mon firefox qui perd la boule ?

----------

## kopp

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OFF : Ils ont de nouveau change la taille de la zone de saisie de texte ou bien c'est mon firefox qui perd la boule ?

 

moi aussi ça change, mais j'ai l'impression que ça fluctue, y a des moments c'est tres grand, la c'est a peu pres normal,(peut etre plus large qu'avant)

par contre c'est passé en html certaines pages du forum, et depuis ca fait plein de bizarrerir, genre ca passe des posts en lu alors qu'ils sont pas lu... bon la je suis vraiment off...Last edited by kopp on Tue Feb 22, 2005 8:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TGL

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je pense qu'on peut de-sticky... 

 

Done.

----------

## Trevoke

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Je pense qu'on peut de-sticky... Ce "tip" pour ainsi dire apparait a la fin de chaque emerge de gcc. 
> 
> j'en ai deja parle a dioximat, mais toujours pas de reponse !

 

@ Kernel : Zing!

----------

